# What do you keep on hand?



## KWAK (Sep 12, 2012)

Just wondering what type of things you keep on hand?
for emergency, milking, breeding, health, what ever you have to keep them in top shape.
How much does it cost and where can I buy it? (I live in a small town with 1 tsc and one kent feed store but it doesnt carry much any more.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 12, 2012)

I have........

Baking soda ( from the grocery store)

Bloat ease liquid drench (from tractor supply)

Vit b12 injectible (tractor supply)

Tetanus Antitoxin (tractor supply)

Ammonium Cloride (I think I ordered it online from Jeffers)

Loose Goat minerals (Southern States)

Wormers: Ivermec, Cydectin, Safeguard for goats (from Southern States)

Hoof trimming shears (from Jeffers Online)

Hoof Rot Shield (From tractor supply)

Di Meth powder (from Southern States)

Epinephrine (Rx from Vet)

Pen G (from Southern States)

Redcell (from Southern States)

Goat Respiratory RX Drench (from Southern States)

a digital thermometer and covers,

several drench guns

a gastric tube adaptable to calves to new born goats (by switching the tubing) I'ts semi homemade.

bull bander for castrating calves and goats


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's what I keep on hand:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-goat-med-chest


----------



## KWAK (Sep 12, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Here's what I keep on hand:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-goat-med-chest


Elevan, when I try going to that website it shows just buches of letters and numbers?


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's a good listing of suppliers:  http://fiascofarm.com/suppliers.htm


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

KWAK said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/

It shouldn't - it's an article on this site.  Try hitting F5 to refresh your browser and try again.  Please let me know what happens.


----------



## KWAK (Sep 12, 2012)

Stil not showing up.


----------



## KWAK (Sep 12, 2012)

still*


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

I really should add these to my article too:

Bander / elastrator bands
3, 6, 12 ml syringes
18, 20, 22 gauge needles
Insulin Syringes / needles (especially useful for dwarf kids)
Drenching syringe
Thermometer
Vet Wrap


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmmm.... :/

Can someone else try so we can see if it's just one user or a bigger problem?


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

For your reference and ease - here's a copy of it:



> Honaker Farm Goat Medicine Chest
> 
> This is a list of what we keep on hand at our farm.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 12, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... :/
> 
> Can someone else try so we can see if it's just one user or a bigger problem?


I saw it just fine.   It did say <!-- [if !supportLists]-->  where you have the funny symbol.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe its not fine.  The bottom is more messed up.



> Honaker Farm Goat Medicine Chest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 12, 2012)

the whole page came up fine for me


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks folks.  I've asked for the expert to look into it and figure out what's going on.

To the OP - after we figure it out, I'll clean up your thread so all of my "gobbly gook" isn't mucking it up


----------



## Nifty (Sep 13, 2012)

Which browser and version are y'all using?   (Em, can you move all these posts related to the problem to a new topic in the feedback section so we don't totally take this one off track as we troubleshoot)?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 13, 2012)

Google Chrome  21.0.1180.89 m


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... :/
> 
> Can someone else try so we can see if it's just one user or a bigger problem?


Looks okay to me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks good here...I use Firefox.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... :/
> 
> Can someone else try so we can see if it's just one user or a bigger problem?


Opened this morning for me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't see *corn syrup or corn oil *listed, two of my favorite things to keep on hand.  Mix one part each with 1 part of Mollasses and it makes a great energy drench for a doe having problems with pregnancy toxemia or a goat that is not feeling well and not eating well. 

*Corn syrup *is great if you have a cold, weak kid. Mix with a tiny bit of hot, very strong black coffee(NOT decaf.) and use as an energy boost until the kid is able to hold himself upright. A weak kid should not be given milk from his mother until he can sit up or stand up. 

*Mollasses* is high in iron and although want instantly cure an anemic goat, it is a great start to giving them energy and adding some iron to their system. 
*Electrolyte packs, *most of them will work. We keep on hand the product Re-sorb and Sav A caf Plus for hydrating, there are several good brands. 

For a pregnant doe, I keep *Calcium gluconate 23%* on hand, it can be added to a drenching mix or it can be injected under the skin. great for an older doe that is really heavy with kids. Some of the older does require more calcium intake. There are other calcium products that will also help. 

*Drenching syringes* that come in different sizes are wonderful and a must have for a goat owner. 


*small nylon lamb halter*

*Tattoo kit* if you are selling registered animals

Was a product like *Koppertox* mentioned for hooves with sore spots?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 13, 2012)

*C & D antitoxin* ( not the vaccination) A treatment for overeating disease.

A product that I recently started using and give t oany goat that is sick.  *Bovi-sera serum*, There are other brands of this product. It is an injection of antibodies. it is not a toxoid or vaccination. 
Just came out with the first approved CL Vaccine   at jefferslivestock.com Go to Jeffers and click on goat vaccine and it will come up on the list right away. 
For kidding we have *KY lubricant*,  *pulling sleeves*,  *nipples *to go on soda bottle and a grey lamb bar feeding nipple available at jeffers.  I used to use the Pritchard nipple, but find it is too small for boer goats. 
*Cholostrum* froozen for emergencies or powdered, don't go cheap, you get what you pay for. 
String(binder twin) or a* pulling chain*
*Oxytoxin*
*lutalyse*
*Heat lamp *for colder weather or a homemade warming barrel
*Tube feeding kit * 

and * IV kit* *, IV bags *  IV stuff is something we just added to our farm after 15 years of raising goats, but it did just recently save a very sick, anemic doe.

I am having problems with my Jeffers account and therefore deleting all my Jeffers links. If you have any specific questions, you can PM me.


----------



## KWAK (Sep 17, 2012)

Crazycat gets more then showed up on mine, I havent looked at it for a while though... I couldnt find this thread to find it again


----------



## KWAK (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

